# Southern Ohio Slot Car Racers invite you



## southernohioslotcarracers (Jan 24, 2013)

Note: Please see flyer attachment...

We are looking for dedicated
hobbyist’s & racers alike to join
our friendly club and race for FREE!
Current race classes include
Aurora T-Jets (modified) and Lifelike.
Leisure racing before and after races
is OPEN to all cars! We are racing on
a professional 4-lane track outfitted
with computerized lap timing &
race facilitation software.
Contact us to join the excitement!

740.663.7050 - Jake
740.708.1996 - Tim


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello Southern Ohio Racers .

I just want to wish you good luck on forming your racing group . 

We race in the upper Ohio Valley ( VASCRA and WPSCC ) in the Pittsburgh . Pa tri state area .

Hang in there and don't let up . it will take time and the ratio of garning 1 "dedicated" hobbiest out of 100 is not unrealistic . You might consider looking for father and son teams . I think there is a lot of room for younger racers too .

If nothing else , my post will bump you to the top again .

Gonzo


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

where are you located...I am in northeast Ohio but depending on the trip I would be willing to drive.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Geneva Dirt ,

I'm in a small town called Wellsville , Ohio . I'm 30 miles south of Youngstown , Ohio and 35 miles west of Pittsburgh , Pa . 

I race with 2 Yahoo groups in the area . VASCRA and WPSCC . both are a good group of racers and there's quite a bit going on .

We race a variety of T-Jets and Magnatractions . 

Hope this helps you .

Gonzo


----------



## southernohioslotcarracers (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, we are in southern Ohio. Pike county. We are one hour south of Columbus in central part of southern Ohio. All welcome. Call us up anytime!


----------

